# Help- Aura Cacia E.O.?? or another brand that's comparable?



## tracey11474 (Mar 2, 2010)

I've been using Aura Cacia essential oils in my soaps in small batches to try them out, but am wondering if there is another brand that is as good/or better that costs less? I currently use their lime, sweet orange, lavender, rosemary, peppermint and patchouli.
If you have a brand that you like or would recommend I'd love a link to where I can buy it online. Thanks!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 2, 2010)

http://www.wyndmerenaturals.com/

Wyndmere Naturals - they are a local company here near Minneapolis, I buy this from my local health food store and they're really great and much lower than AC.


----------



## carebear (Mar 2, 2010)

newdirectionsaromatics.com
essentialoils.org


----------



## Deda (Mar 2, 2010)

tasha said:
			
		

> http://www.wyndmerenaturals.com/
> 
> Wyndmere Naturals - they are a local company here near Minneapolis, I buy this from my local health food store and they're really great and much lower than AC.



Seriously, I'd have to charge $30 a bar at that price.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 2, 2010)

I think WSP has low ones too.

what a helpful comment, Deda.


----------



## Deda (Mar 2, 2010)

tasha said:
			
		

> I think WSP has low ones too.
> 
> what a helpful comment, Deda.



Umm, you're welcome?


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 2, 2010)

tasha said:
			
		

> I think WSP has low ones too.
> 
> what a helpful comment, Deda.



She was being serious. If you mark your bars up the US handmade standard  of 4x, and you pay $60.00 (or more) an oz for EO, you will have to charge $30.00 (or more) a bar to make it worth your while.


----------



## carebear (Mar 2, 2010)

actually it's a reasonable comment.  you can get your essential oils for much much less.  

remember, for many of us cost is a significant part of soaping - whether we are in it for business or hobby.


----------



## IanT (Mar 2, 2010)

which is why you haven't seen rose essential oil in any of my soaps


----------



## orangetree71 (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you Carebear, newdirectionsaromatics.com is a great new source for me to buy my EOs from.  (The other site you recommended is for wholesalers, so I won't be able to use it.)


----------



## Deda (Mar 3, 2010)

EOU is not just for wholesalers.  I buy several of my EO's there.


----------



## carebear (Mar 3, 2010)

right, I make small orders from EOU on occasion as well.  but new directions is my favorite and they are SO much more reasonably priced than the boutique sellers and health food stores.  remember you are using about an ounce per pound of soaping oils and so the cost adds up to the level of absurdity very quickly if you are purchasing from those venues.


----------



## Woodi (Mar 3, 2010)

I like New Directions; eo's are reasonable there, esp if you buy in larger quantities (I seldom buy less than 8 ounces of any one, and usually 16 or 32 ounces for the cheaper ones (orange, eucalyptus). I do sell a fair bit of soap per year though, which helps pay for the eo's I like to use.

The best part: they deliver straight to my country door, for only $20 delivery fee.


----------



## tracey11474 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thank you for all the replies. I have customers asking me for essential oil soaps but Aura Cacia seemed expensive to me. I started out using them as they are sold at my local health food store. 
I greatly appreciate links to other sites that have high quality oils that are affordable for a small time soap maker like myself!


----------



## tracey11474 (Mar 4, 2010)

Also I'm looking to add a few more essential oil scents... I currently make peppermint, rosemary, sweet orange, lime and patchouli scented soap bars.
Are there other e.o. scents that you'd recommend I try or blend together for my soaps that people like?


----------



## tracey11474 (Mar 4, 2010)

Woodi said:
			
		

> I like New Directions; eo's are reasonable there, esp if you buy in larger quantities (I seldom buy less than 8 ounces of any one, and usually 16 or 32 ounces for the cheaper ones (orange, eucalyptus). I do sell a fair bit of soap per year though, which helps pay for the eo's I like to use.
> 
> The best part: they deliver straight to my country door, for only $20 delivery fee.


How do you decide which type of an oil to buy? For instance when I look up chamomile at NDA there are 7 types-YIKES!


----------



## maya (May 14, 2010)

i use new directions and eou. plus i get in on coop buys when i can so a good discount. 

i hear you on the rose e.o tho. i use it medicinally for a family member and the cost is insane but there is nothing like it.


----------



## jessicammorton (May 15, 2010)

I am not sure what others' experiences have been...but I had a horrible customer service experience with New Directions Aromatics.  The quality is good, but be forewarned that if you do want to return something, you need to ship it back to Canada.  That, plus terrible service (my experience) led me to find other sources for high-quality, reasonably priced EOs.  You may need to use several sources to get the quality and pricing you need, but here are my absolute favorites:
- Ananda Apothecarey
- Mountain Rose Herbs

Both of these companies have fast shipping, great return policies, and Ananda actually offers small samples of all their oils so you can try before you buy.  Both of these companies can also provide you with detailed botanical and sourcing info for their oils, so you know how they are made and where they are coming from.


----------



## maya (May 15, 2010)

that's interesting. i LOVE mountain rose. but havent used many of there e.o.'s. the other stuff i can vouch for tho. the herbs are great for instance.


----------



## absintheherbs (Jul 24, 2010)

I've been using Mountain Rose for many of my herbal products, and their EO's for my meditation oils blends, but their EO's are a bit pricey for the volume needed for soap making. I'm probably going to try Camden Grey since their bulk is quite a bit cheaper.  For example, 4 oz. Patchouli EO for the price of 1 oz at Mtn. Rose.


----------



## anissa_mathias (Aug 11, 2010)

IanT said:
			
		

> which is why you haven't seen rose essential oil in any of my soaps



This one is pricey no matter where you look.  It takes literally a ton of rose petals to make on ounce of rose essential oil.  OUCH.


----------



## Lindy (Aug 12, 2010)

I use Rose as well as Sandalwood for therapeutic blends but never in soap.  _*IF *_ I am going to use EO's in soap then I am looking for the least expensive because at that point I am only for the scent not therapeutic values.....


----------



## forigners (Oct 10, 2010)

I think WSP has low ones too. 

what a helpful comment, Deda.


----------



## DottieF. (Oct 10, 2010)

I agree, NDA has great eo's. I also buy from Liberty Natural. I've never had a bad eo from them. I wouldn't buy from WSP based on what I've heard from other soaper friends who have tried theirs.

Dottie


----------



## Lolly (Nov 3, 2010)

I get most of my eo's from The Essenial Oil Company. I have bought from them for years and they have great quality oils. I know you wanted to buy online, but if you live close to a Drug Emporium they carry a line of eo's in their health food dept. that work just as well and are very reasonably priced.


----------

